

We launch the new language exchange App - liuachieve
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.crenolab.sociallanguage&hl=en

======
liuachieve
Social Language is a fun and effective language exchange & social networking
App that aims to be your bridge to the eastern world!

Are you interested in learning Chinese? Do you wish you know someone in China,
who you can ask about which cities to travel to, some insights on businesses
you’re in, which schools to apply, or any interesting topics related to China?

If you’d like to learn Chinese: Social language not only provides fun and
effective voice courses for free; we also have thousands of Chinese users,
wanting to chat and practice Chinese with you! What more fun and effective can
it be than practicing and chatting with native speakers right after learning
each course!

If you’d like to connect with someone in China: Social Language provides you a
platform where you can search real users in China. They’re interested in the
western world and are eager to talk to you. You can exchange languages,
resources, share your interests, culture or topics you’re both interested in!

